# Fish id



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Letely in my cast net when trying to net spot under dock lights I have been getting some perch looking fish. They look similar to a white perch. Usually when they are there I get abuot 30 at a time and all are about 4-6 inches long. they lave 1 very thin lateral line, and are tan in color. 

Are they white perch? Is there any application for using them as bait?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

are the lines or the fish tan? If it's the lines, it may be a surfperch.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

the fish is tan...ill post a pic tonite of one


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Sand perch ? Maybe the samething as a surf perch ?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

sand


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

we call those dirt dirts because thats the noise they mak


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sand perch. We need a local thing in the BIBLE. Pics would be GREAT.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Not my pic but this is what they look like! Pretty much the same exact fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sand Perch


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

m30power said:


> Not my pic but this is what they look like! Pretty much the same exact fish


the fish in the picture you posted is a scup.

What you are likely catching is either these scup, or a silver perch which is common this time of year. Many folks do call em sand perch, but true sand perch are more associated with tropical waters and the Gulf of Mexico, although they sometimes make it up here.

see link

sand perch


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

porgy?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Porgy and scup are the same fish


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

there are actually numerous species of porgies, with scup being one such species.


----------



## MDFranklin (May 12, 2009)

looks like a pinfish to me


----------



## shimano (Sep 23, 2010)

Can u cut them up and catch other fish with em


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Scup. Get them on rod/reel at times. What I learned as a sand perch is not as rounded. I have never seen one bigger than 6-7".


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

rattler said:


> Scup. Get them on rod/reel at times. What I learned as a sand perch is not as rounded. I have never seen one bigger than 6-7".


You never caught them off the old Ocean View Amusement Park Fishing Pier? I know I rememer catching them there especially at night under the lights on blood worms.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Fishman said:


> You never caught them off the old Ocean View Amusement Park Fishing Pier? I know I rememer catching them there especially at night under the lights on blood worms.



How they taste???


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Semper Fi said:


> How they taste???


It's been quite a while ago since that pier stood over 30 years now. As far as taste goes I'd have to say maybe like a spot or croaker. I wish I could remember because it's been so long now.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

thats defaintly not a sand perch. ive caugt plenty sand perch, not that i like to catch um but my mom loves um they have a bigger mouth not as rounded as the fish in the pic and they also have yellowish fins and no forked tail.if u go to james river pier right now u cant keep um off you line if u use crab sand perch travel in schools though but they get over 1lb.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

i think its a pinfish hard to tell by the pic and if he caught that flounder on it i know some of the scales are off


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pinfish


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I thought a scup was a "Pin Fish". I may be wrong to regional names. I just call them as I was told to 40yrs. ago. Small boney and little meat.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah rattler good for bait sometimes and thats about it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

a scup is a species of porgy, and a pinfish is a species of porgy. Even a sheepshead is a species of porgy.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Fishman said:


> You never caught them off the old Ocean View Amusement Park Fishing Pier? I know I rememer catching them there especially at night under the lights on blood worms.


Thats where I learned. I know they never worked as a chunk, but the dang thing lived forever hole. Until that "DOOR MAT" flattie got him. Those were the days.:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

oh that was your fish..yeah that looks like a good one love to get some of them sunday


----------

